# Comment entretenir son mac?



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2001)

j ai reinstaller et un systeme depuis 3 mois et il plante beaucoup plus qu'avant.
Je cherche des commmandes ou des logiciels qui me permettre d'entretenit mon mac.
Merci


----------



## roro (24 Décembre 2001)

quelle version du système ? quel configuration de Mac ? avec quelles applis ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2001)

MAc Os 9,1
G4 533 896mb de ram
Avec toutes les applications
En general sont ouvert Itunes, Internet explorer, limewire,quicktimeet souvent Photoshop
et ca plante sans raison
des fois je regarde la liste dans itunes puis il calle sans que fasse des grosses applications a cotéé
c mistique.
Merci de ton aide


----------



## Bernard53 (25 Décembre 2001)

Essayez d'allouer plus de mémoire aux applications.

Salutations.


----------



## Crolle (25 Décembre 2001)

De toutes les applications que tu énonces, Limewire est assez plantogène!!
Effectivement, je suis aussi de l'avis d'allouer plus de mémoire aus applis (en particulier Explorer et Limewire).
Pourquoi ne pas essayer mactella à la place de Limewire (Limewire qui fonctionne en java et est donc plus lent et plus instable).
Joyeux Noël à toutes et à tous en passant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











[25 décembre 2001 : message édité par Crolle]


----------

